# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Haku desde Barcelona.

## Haku

Hola! 
Soy Haku, un mago de Barcelona, llevo practicando magia unos tres años aunque este ultimo ha sido cuando le he podido empezar a dedicar tiempo de verdad. Me gusta la magia improvisada, me gusta ir a bares o terrazas con amigos y sorprender a los de las mesas cercanas. Actualmente también he empezado a actuar una vez al mes en un local al que suelo ir.
Me decanto por la cartomagia y la magia con bolas de esponja.
Dicho esto, en este foro busco dos cosas:
-Conocer a otros magos de más o menos mi nivel y cerca de Barcelona.
-Conseguir orientación sobre como mejorar (que libros leer, etc). 

Mi ficha:
_Nombre: Roger
Nombre artístico: Haku
Edad: 21
País/ciudad: Barcelona, España
Ramas preferidas: cartomagia y magia con bolas. Iniciándome en magia con fuego y monedas.
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: No
Años practicando magia: cerca de tres, con paron por estudios
Profesional: No
Tipo de público: Amigos, familiares, desconocidos que asalto por la calle y pequeño publico (40 personas maximo)
Por qué me gusta la magia: No creo que ningun ilusionista diga algo diferente a las reacciones de las personas que son grandiosas. A parte de eso, siempre me ha encantado conocer secretos, estar en lugares poco conocidos, todo lo relacionado con el misticismo me apasiona.

Un gusto conocerlos a todos._

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Roger/Haku.

En Barcelona hay muuuchos magos, así que no creo que tengas problemas en encontrarlos.
Lo de conocer a magos de más o menos tu nivel... no sabría cómo ayudarte, a mi los magos que acaban de empezar me enseñan cosas todos los días, sobretodo profanos de confianza que han visto buena magia me enseñan cosas todos los días, y magos buenos y grandes magos también así que...  :O11: 
Sobre consejo para libros tienes mucha información por el foro que han ido dejando grandes entendidos sobre el tema. Si te quedas con dudas puedes abrir un tema y seguro que alguien podrá aconsejarte como mejor sepa.

Lo dicho: Bienvenido

----------

